# Glossybox Coupons and Promotions



## Queennie (Aug 21, 2014)

I feel like we should start a new topic about all of the coupons and free products you can get from Glossybox so it is more easy to find them!

If you did not know, Glossybox puts out coupons for a free item in your next box or sometimes a couple of dollars off a subscription. You can only use these coupons though if you are re-subscribing or just starting out with Glossybox. I know some people un-subscribe each month and put in a coupon so they can get a free extra product in their box!

Anyways, I found this one today!





Feel free to add more if you know any!


----------



## IffB (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for starting this topic! Glossybox frustrates me so with the delays that it will have to be an awesome deal to resub.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 24, 2014)

I received code: WELC2KWK37 today. Purchase 3 months for $40. Basically one month free. Pretty good code if anyone is interested!


----------



## liilak (Aug 27, 2014)

Does the CIATE code, for a free ciate nail polish, still work?


----------



## Queennie (Aug 27, 2014)

liilak said:


> Does the CIATE code, for a free ciate nail polish, still work?


I don't think it works anymore sadly.



Queennie said:


> I feel like we should start a new topic about all of the coupons and free products you can get from Glossybox so it is more easy to find them!
> 
> If you did not know, Glossybox puts out coupons for a free item in your next box or sometimes a couple of dollars off a subscription. You can only use these coupons though if you are re-subscribing or just starting out with Glossybox. I know some people un-subscribe each month and put in a coupon so they can get a free extra product in their box!
> 
> ...


Update:

This is going to expire soon!


----------



## easteregg (Aug 29, 2014)

Code GLOSSYBDAY for 20% off a fixed term subscription.  I had cancelled and this worked for me to re-join.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 6, 2014)

*New Coupon*

Use the code FLAWLESS for a free Boscia BB Cream, full size!


----------



## liilak (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank you!!!



Queennie said:


> *New Coupon*
> 
> Use the code FLAWLESS for a free Boscia BB Cream, full size!


----------



## lannf (Sep 7, 2014)

Love this thread.  Question: I have enough Glossydots for a free box.  If I cancel and then re-subscribe  will I lose my dots?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## liilak (Sep 7, 2014)

I just used my Glossydots.  If you cancel you get to keep all your dots but you can only use them to redeem once you have an active sub (so I had to buy the Sept box, then get the Oct box with dots as I had cancelled before). 



lannf said:


> Love this thread.  Question: I have enough Glossydots for a free box.  If I cancel and then re-subscribe  will I lose my dots?
> 
> Thanks for any info.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Sep 10, 2014)

tried this one today, was told it isn't valid :scared:



easteregg said:


> Code GLOSSYBDAY for 20% off a fixed term subscription.  I had cancelled and this worked for me to re-join.


----------



## linda37027 (Sep 13, 2014)

I got two mystery coupons by email. They are both for 20% off one month, but they expire tomorrow and I really don't want this months box. They are *MYJRD635 and*

*MYZXF354. *


----------



## lovepink (Sep 19, 2014)

I got a coupon code in the mail yesterday.  It came from Malta in a clear envelope.  It states they "miss" me. Umm I have not been a subsciber since the Byrdie box which I think was Oct 2013.

If anyone can use the code feel free to.  I will not be resubscribing.


----------



## Queennie (Oct 11, 2014)

GBGLAM gives you a free deluxe sample of Glam Glow Youth Mud!! ($19 value)


----------



## babiegurl37 (Oct 14, 2014)

Is the 3 months for $40 still good?

Nope. It's not.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 17, 2014)

I just bought 3 mystery Glossyboxes for $30.  I rec'd an email a few minutes ago stating you could buy one, two or three and that of those three (or two), there would not be any duplicates.  

One is 15, two are 24 and three are 30. 

I like this deal.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Oct 17, 2014)

@ could you post the link? I'd take that gamble...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 17, 2014)

http://www.glossybox.com/throwback-sale

!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 17, 2014)

I believe this works with the Ebates coupon too, so it would be like $27.25 for 15 items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'll go for it --


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 17, 2014)

If nothing else I will finally have enough boxes to make that GB makeup wardrobe project I've always wanted to do. XD


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 17, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I just bought 3 mystery Glossyboxes for $30.  I rec'd an email a few minutes ago stating you could buy one, two or three and that of those three (or two), there would not be any duplicates.
> 
> One is 15, two are 24 and three are 30.
> 
> I like this deal.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I caved and picked up three as well. The boxes are perfect for wrapping and reusing, and I'm thinking whatever I don't use will be good for swap gifts.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 17, 2014)

sarap said:


> @ could you post the link? I'd take that gamble...


Thanks Kyuu!  I stepped away for a second!  

I hope you enjoy them sarap!  

I can't wait to see which boxes everyone gets!  This should make for some interesting swaps at least!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 17, 2014)

I ordered the 3 box bundle. I wonder how many months they go back? I started GB in May, so I hope I don't get all boxes I already received!


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Oct 17, 2014)

Hmmm.....have they ever done anything like this before?  I have been a subscriber for a few months.  Just wondering if they send old boxes or more recent?  I guess its a gamble so you may get a duplicate of a recent box.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 17, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> I ordered the 3 box bundle. I wonder how many months they go back? I started GB in May, so I hope I don't get all boxes I already received!


It's hard to say how far back they'll go. I haven't had a sub for over a year so I'm hoping that some of the more recent boxes will be in there.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm excited! I generally like GB's products, but for $21 I'm sort of eh, and I don't want to commit to a multi-month subscription with them. But with this discount+ebates, they're only about $9.08 a box, which is a steal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and they're not really more mystery than before you get them, LOL


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 17, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I just bought 3 mystery Glossyboxes for $30. I rec'd an email a few minutes ago stating you could buy one, two or three and that of those three (or two), there would not be any duplicates. One is 15, two are 24 and three are 30. I like this deal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I did, too.  I am cutting back on boxes (gotta budget for a car payment) but I thought I should treat myself to a little something since my birthday is next week.  Didn't catch the part about there not being any duplicates but glad to hear it -- I can otherwise just see myself getting three of the same nail polishes or something.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 17, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I did, too.  I am cutting back on boxes (gotta budget for a car payment) but I thought I should treat myself to a little something since my birthday is next week.  Didn't catch the part about there not being any duplicates but glad to hear it -- I can otherwise just see myself getting three of the same nail polishes or something.


Based on my luck, I'm guessing one of those will be another September box (that would make FIVE).

I am really hoping that the boxes I get, even if they are months I was subbed, have products that I didn't receive.  I love variety!!  And of course there are a few things I'd LOVE to get multiples of products I did receive!  Ayres, Kyrolan and more I'm sure!


----------



## SaraP (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes! Hoping they are different from the ones I initially received.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 17, 2014)

I just went for one box.  This could be fun.   I wonder how many they have just kicking around of previous months.  Seems strange.  Would love the Mother's day box if it still exists.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 17, 2014)

Okay now you have me super excited! I want that Caldera!!!!


----------



## cherricelle (Oct 17, 2014)

Where can you find the 3 box bundle? The email redirects me to only one box :scared: . I want the bundle :sdrop:


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 17, 2014)

cherricelle said:


> Where can you find the 3 box bundle? The email redirects me to only one box :scared: . I want the bundle :sdrop:


I think the 3 box bundle sold out pretty quickly (like within an hour or two).  Am guessing the 2 box bundle went after that.  1 box is probably all you can get now.


----------



## MaryW86 (Oct 17, 2014)

I bought the 2 box bundle and I am so excited!  I have been signed up since May and am hoping to get boxes that I have received yet.  But, I have liked all of my boxes so if I get the same box twice I will not be upset.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 17, 2014)

I've liked almost all of my boxes and I've had GB for almost 2 years. Also I like dupes of items, it gives me a longer test time prior to deciding to purchase the full size of something. 

*also I think this confirms membership is down at GB. Hello GB spies...go back to normal cancellation policy and $15 gift boxes and you won't have leftovers!!!


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 17, 2014)

Got the 2 box deal! Glossybox, I may hate your new cancellation policy, but I do still enjoy the items you send out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 17, 2014)

I wanted the bundle but was too late checking this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So, I got 1 box - still saved $6 - I am not a subscriber, so this will be a trial box for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amyd1259 (Oct 17, 2014)

I've subscribed to Glossybox off and on but there new cancellation policy kills me. Bought the 2 box deal and hoping it will stop me from subscribing again anytime soon. Just don't want to deal with a subscription.


----------



## babiegurl37 (Oct 17, 2014)

I bought the 3 box bundle. I was a subscriber from June-August. I even emailed (long shot) requesting that I don't receive those but of course no guarantee. I'd love that BG box or some from earlier this year/late last year!


----------



## dash4 (Oct 17, 2014)

Dangit.. I guess I am too late for the 3  box bundle too..  :-(


----------



## babiegurl37 (Oct 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear! I bought mine early around 1 pm.


----------



## dash4 (Oct 17, 2014)

No worries.. I am glad you guys were able to get in on it.. Three boxes for $30 seems like an amazing deal, since they have had some great products in their boxes.. I went ahead and bought the only thing available -- 1 box.. Hopefully it won't be filled with nail polish lol.

EDIT: I will be happy if they add in the Eslor Firming Collagen Day Cream from the August box.   I love that stuff, but a full size jar is $85.. yikes.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 17, 2014)

I was so excited for the 3 for 30 deal but all that was available was the one box deal


----------



## wadedl (Oct 17, 2014)

I am surprisingly not tempted. I think I'm just too obsessed with all the holiday sets right now.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 19, 2014)

The one box deal is still available.   I wished I got the two boxes (it was available when I purchased).  I have been regretting it all weekend. 

In any event, if I go for a second single box, its still a decent deal.  Even better if I use Ebates.  I am not sure how to use ebates because the only way I can get to the mystery box option is through the email that was sent.

Maybe its a sign that one is enough for me.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 19, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> The one box deal is still available.   I wished I got the two boxes (it was available when I purchased).  I have been regretting it all weekend.
> 
> In any event, if I go for a second single box, its still a decent deal.  Even better if I use Ebates.  I am not sure how to use ebates because the only way I can get to the mystery box option is through the email that was sent.
> 
> Maybe its a sign that one is enough for me.


The easiest way to do ebates is to install their toolbar. Make sure the E is lit and green when you check out and then it'll have registered. If you don't get it credited to your account in a week, you can just automatically make the request.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 20, 2014)

According to my invoice email, I will be getting:

"g.2014.10.x.throwback1"

Does this mean I will be getting the October 2014 box?

I have never ordered from them before, so this is a trial box to see if I want to subscribe.


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 20, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> According to my invoice email, I will be getting:
> 
> "g.2014.10.x.throwback1"
> 
> ...


My invoice email says "g.2014.10.x.throwback2". I think the 10 in the sequence just means you ordered it in October, not necessarily that you'll receive the October box.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 20, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> My invoice email says "g.2014.10.x.throwback2". I think the 10 in the sequence just means you ordered it in October, not necessarily that you'll receive the October box.


Ok, that makes sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

I apologize if this was already mentioned...But I emailed Glossybox to ask if they could try to ship me boxes that I hadn't already received (i just joined two months ago). The woman misunderstood something I said and thought I had ordered three singular boxes, when I had ordered one of the sets of 3, and she told me that she was told that the singular boxes were "coming directly from the September pallets" (exact quote). I was given the impression that ALL single box orders were coming from September, and only those that purchases sets of 2 or 3 would receive other months boxes (though she did say they had 10 months worth of boxes available). 

Sorry, rambling. But I thought those that ordered multiple single boxes may want to know (and may want to cancel some if they still can).


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 22, 2014)

oooh, I am a single purchaser so, I am hoping this isn't true. I was hoping for one a bit further back.  Don't mind if its a dupe but, would prefer not a recent dupe.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> oooh, I am a single purchaser so, I am hoping this isn't true. I was hoping for one a bit further back.  Don't mind if its a dupe but, would prefer not a recent dupe.


I really do hope they don't do that, but she specifically stated that single box orders would come directly from Septembers palettes. And I also asked about them not including recent months and they basically said that they can't do any such thing. The only thing they guarantee is that if you purchase sets of 2 or 3 boxes that they will be different. But she even said that if you purchase multiple sets or multiple single boxes they can all be the same.

I do hope that some people get other boxes for their single box orders, but it doesn't sound very promising. And personally, if I had purchased multiple single boxes I definitely would not want a bunch of the same month, especially such a recent one. Yikes!


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 22, 2014)

I purchased a single box - I love Essie nail polish but I am not sure if I can pull off those lip tar colors


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I really do hope they don't do that, but she specifically stated that single box orders would come directly from Septembers palettes. And I also asked about them not including recent months and they basically said that they can't do any such thing. The only thing they guarantee is that if you purchase sets of 2 or 3 boxes that they will be different. But she even said that if you purchase multiple sets or multiple single boxes they can all be the same.
> 
> I do hope that some people get other boxes for their single box orders, but it doesn't sound very promising. And personally, if I had purchased multiple single boxes I definitely would not want a bunch of the same month, especially such a recent one. Yikes!


In fairness, they "technically" warned you by the roundabout way of saying you wouldn't get duplicates for ordering 2 or 3 box sets. But I think it's still misleading to say you wouldn't just get all of the same box if you ordered one.

I'm not unhappy. I didn't get any of the boxes except May, so for $9 and change, it's a good deal for me. I think they were anticipating a more enthusiastic response to that box, but yeah. Nope.

TBH, I think Glossybox's biggest problem is that they make it so much less worthwhile for you to stay subscribed than for you to just cancel and order the boxes you want. Except now they're doing it through coercion by forcing you to get two months of boxes at least, which just doesn't sit well with me. For other companies who have these kinds of policies (cancel by ___ to not be charged next month or you have to subscribe by ___ to get the box), they're very open about it. Instead, GB hides it in really tiny / hard to read text on their ToS page. (And yes, that text is super hard to read! I'm in my 20's and wearing glasses =_=)

So basically what I've learned from all this is it's not worthwhile to be a GB subscriber.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 22, 2014)

Instead of changing the cancel by date and fing up the gift boxes, they should of tried to figure out how to retain customers!

 @ is totally right about them making it better to cancel and then re sub. Maybe extra bonuses for staying 3 months, 6 months, or 12 months....I've been with them forever, but only do a long term sub with a great promo. It's just better to wait for a bonus and $2.75 ebates then commit for nothing extra.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

I agree, they did "technically" warn us. But those sets of 3 sold out really quickly. And the 1 box deal wasn't even that good, let's face it. If I paid a bunch of money to get multiple of a single box because everything else sold out sooooo quickly, I'd be really upset to get all the same month.

They need to find a way to get more customers in, and bring down the pricing of gift boxes. Wouldn't that be so much more profitable for them then selling off a ton of boxes at $10 a piece?


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 23, 2014)

When I was contemplating a second "single" box, I did think that I could get two of the same.  There were no guarantees on which months we would get.  I just went with the one and if its September, I am glad I kept it to one.   The surprise or mystery isn't too exciting with it being that recent.

I was thinking maybe an April box which many people didn't like  (except me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) was a potential. 

It is what it is.  Its a discounted mystery box.  Its the chance I took.  $15 is still a savings with products that will be worth more than that.   Maybe I will make little gifts for my sister-in-laws for Christmas.  We don't give gifts so, this could be a fun thing to do.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 23, 2014)

The other thing that really bothers me is:

Estimated delivery date (allow a few more days for west coast deliveries):: Between *10/25/14 and 11/6/14*

Well, obviously I don't think I'm going to get it by 10/25 considering it's the 23rd today and my boxes haven't even moved into pack mode. :| And I ordered like within 20 minutes of it going up because I still got the 3 box set.

I understand these are really cheap and they're bad about shipping in general, but then tell us there's a 2 week wait time. Or, I mean, if I spend $30 at Sephora, I'd get it within a week of ordering even if I don't have flash. Or Birchbox. It just seems really... poor customer service. I mean, Even Julep packs faster than this usually. It usually takes 7-10 business days to get to your freaking door, but they usually ship out within the first 5 days of your order.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

@ When I first signed up to Glossybox, I was SHOCKED by the shipping thing. So when I heard nothing about my order being shipped by around the 25th I emailed them. When I said I was worried about the shipping delay and everything, I got the most disgustingly rude response. I had used one of those promo codes to get a great discount on a one year subscription, and apparently that customer service rep is REALLY used to people wanting to get rid of their subscription....Because instead of just politely explaining that it's normal for things to be shipped so late in the month, she basically just said that they always ship by the last day of the month and how I'm locked in for a one year subscription and I can't cancel it until afterwards.

Ummmmm. How very reassuring....Really appreciated the lovely attitude, by the way.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 23, 2014)

This mystery box is a trial box for me - reading everyone's CS and shipping experiences, this will be most likely be the only box - for $21/month I expect more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh well if the single one off boxes are September, then I'm glad I didn't order one.  I liked my box but a dupe would be traded or sold.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 23, 2014)

I wish I knew for certain if it was September - I am thinking of canceling but don't want to on the small chance that it is another month.

Tried contacting CS but nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

Someone on here told me they contacted Glossybox to ask about it, and apparently this is what they were told. I was told something that seemed a bit more certain, so...Maybe this is good news? But if I had a single box, I wouldn't be too happy with my odds. As it is, I'm quite certain I'll receive at least one of them. 

"Our Operations Manager just informed us that single box purchases will most likely be from the September pallet."


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Someone on here told me they contacted Glossybox to ask about it, and apparently this is what they were told. I was told something that seemed a bit more certain, so...Maybe this is good news? But if I had a single box, I wouldn't be too happy with my odds. As it is, I'm quite certain I'll receive at least one of them.
> 
> "Our Operations Manager just informed us that single box purchases will most likely be from the September pallet."


Unable to cancel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hoping I either get the pink Essie variation or the chance that "most likely" isn't 100%


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 24, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> Hoping I either get the pink Essie variation or the chance that "most likely" isn't 100%


I got the 3-box deal.  But am hoping for the red Essie variation if September is included.  Because I already have the pink one and am not such a huge fan of pink.  I don't really like the lip tars for the formula (I don't like getting an item in a subscription box where the instructions tell you to buy *their* primer first, which of course didn't come in the box, and without the primer, the lip tars don't last very long on me), but I can get away with any color (though of course I don't want a dupe of what I already got) because I have pale skin with neutral undertones.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 25, 2014)

This is ridiculous: I tried contacting CS - 2 FB posts, 2 emails, and 2 calls - NOTHING!!!

This is really souring my first impressions of Glossybox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Oct 25, 2014)

found on http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/10/new-glossybox-promo-free-alexi-ani-bracelet.html

COUPON ALEART!

Use the code ALEXANI to get a free braclet by Alex and Ani!





Not sure which braclet it is, hoping that it is the one in the picture, wish I knew about this sooner!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 25, 2014)

Considering I've already gotten 3, yes 3 Sept boxes, I'm not thrilled to hear the mystery single box is the same thing, again. I ended up with overlapping subs in Sep (and knew I'd get a dupe box but did it because I wanted the full size BB cream promo). Lo and behold I for my first Sep box followed a week later by the dupe and no BB cream. After enough people complained, they sent subscribers an email saying it was a "warehouse issue" and they were sending the BB cream along with a "free Sep box" to make up for the inconvenience. A week went by and I got a plain brown box that contained a (not the advertised) BB cream, and nothing else. No invoice, no note. Nada. And here I am a week yet later and no Sep box. They finally responded to what is now my third time having to contact CS for the same freaking box and was told, again, "it's a warehouse issue" and they would send my Sep box ASAP. Fast forward to today, 5 days later, and nothing has shipped. Back to the BB cream that caused this whole debacle, I got a totally different version of the BB cream than what was advertised. So yeah, the shipping/warehouse issue they cited was code for "we ran out/didn't receive what we advertised in time to ship it with the monthly boxes." And then when they got put on blast online for sending nothing, they had to respond and send something. And that's how I wound up with something I never would have subbed to get in the first place. And still haven't received the "apology" box. I'm not exactly holding out a lot of hope for my mystery box contents. I think I need to break up with Glossy again after this 3 month sub ends. It's just too time consuming (and in a month where I've had to do battle with Boxy Charm and Wantable, it was the straw that broke this camel's back).


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 25, 2014)

Delivery says "10/25 - 11/6" but my box is still in "pay" status  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Did anyone get their mystery box order yet?


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm guessing it will lean toward the 11/6 end of the shipping range. That's usually how it works with Glossy. They do eventually deliver though. It's the promos and giveaways that are more hit and miss.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 26, 2014)

Mine's still in "pay" status (green) in my account.  The funds were taken out via PayPal already (nothing pending there).  I'm not expecting quick turnaround after reading this forum for a few months.  Well, it'll be a nice surprise when it comes.


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 26, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Mine's still in "pay" status (green) in my account.  The funds were taken out via PayPal already (nothing pending there).  I'm not expecting quick turnaround after reading this forum for a few months.  Well, it'll be a nice surprise when it comes.


Same here. XD

I'd be surprised if they arrived in the next two weeks because that's just how it is with Glossybox.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 28, 2014)

They finally responding to a posting I did on FB:

"Toby, with mystery boxes there is no way to guarantee which box you will receive."

So, now I am not sure if I will get the September box or not - either way, this is most likely my first and only Glossybox.

Saw this on another forum:

"Spoke to customer service today because the boxes had not shipped yet. I have no idea if what the lady said is true, but, she stated that they are awaiting a shipment of some backordered items in order to fulfill the orders. Supposedly, these are older boxes they they are selling off. I find it odd that they are awaiting items to be shipped. I have no idea what any of this means…just sharing."


----------



## BrierReviewer (Oct 28, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> "Spoke to customer service today because the boxes had not shipped yet. I have no idea if what the lady said is true, but, she stated that they are awaiting a shipment of some backordered items in order to fulfill the orders. Supposedly, these are older boxes they they are selling off. I find it odd that they are awaiting items to be shipped. I have no idea what any of this means…just sharing."


 I really wonder what that means. I was under the impression they just had extra boxes from previous months, not that they had to order items to put them together. Either way, I can't wait to get mine, the suspense is too much!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 29, 2014)

Be that as it may, it still seems like there would be extra September boxes? So why aren't the people who ordered just one box getting them yet?


----------



## Devin McWhite (Oct 29, 2014)

I got the 2 box deal - only because I as too late for the 3 box deal  &lt;_&lt;  . I'm open but I love hair, nail and lip products. I've never gotten a Glossybox, but I have a couple regular subs and a couple I order only when there's a good deal. I"m just enjoying and hating the anticipation.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 29, 2014)

OH FINALLY! I got my shipping notice DD It seems like they're shipping USPS so maybe I'll even get it by Saturday (amaze).


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 29, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> OH FINALLY! I got my shipping notice DD It seems like they're shipping USPS so maybe I'll even get it by Saturday (amaze).


My tracking reads like it's going via Newgistics. But. It's already moved from KY to IN, so my guess is I'll see mine Mondayish.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 29, 2014)

Got my shipping notice, too.  My package is currently in the black hole known as Hebron, KY.  Newgistics is recognizing the tracking number (says 11/3-11/4 delivery).


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 29, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Got my shipping notice, too.  My package is currently in the black hole known as Hebron, KY.  Newgistics is recognizing the tracking number (says 11/3-11/4 delivery).





DragonChick said:


> My tracking reads like it's going via Newgistics. But. It's already moved from KY to IN, so my guess is I'll see mine Mondayish.


Okay, y'all are right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's really weird because Newgistics is a subsidiary of UPS isn't it? (I might've just made that up in my head). But when I plug it into google, USPS also recognizes it and the location.

Then again, it says "Your item departed a shipping partner facility at 1:31 am on October 29, 2014 in HEBRON, KY 41048. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later." So yeah.

Monday's not bad, It's even 2-3 days before their estimated arrival date. I'm curious what boxes they used to hold these because I can't imagine packing 3 GB together is really easy...


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 29, 2014)

My two boxes are still in the "pay" mode.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

I received notification of mine shipping today as well.

I purchased more than one of the sets of 3, so I'm hoping I don't get tons of November boxes.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 29, 2014)

I got my shipping email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Currently in Hebron KY - according to tracking on the site it will arrive 11/04


----------



## SaraP (Oct 29, 2014)

Shipping for me too! Hoping for another Sept box with Black Dalia!


----------



## MaryW86 (Oct 29, 2014)

I bought the 2 box combo and I am hoping for the March and April box.  Really I have loved all of the boxes and would be happy with any of them.


----------



## Imogenthemighty (Oct 29, 2014)

When I signed up to Glossybox I used a promotion that entitled me to a limited edition box for free. They sent it but 2 products were broken still waiting for replacements  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 29, 2014)

I saw on another forum that customers who received the 2 box deal got...2 September boxes!!!

I thought they said the 2 and 3 box deals have different boxes?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> I saw on another forum that customers who received the 2 box deal got...2 September boxes!!!
> 
> I thought they said the 2 and 3 box deals have different boxes?


They did say that.

I bought 3 sets of 3.

Oh god. I was GUARANTEED no doubles in sets of 3.

I wonder how many September boxes I'll get? Yikes!


----------



## SaraP (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh crap glossybox what did you do?!?!?!


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 29, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> I saw on another forum that customers who received the 2 box deal got...2 September boxes!!!
> 
> I thought they said the 2 and 3 box deals have different boxes?


Oh dear........


----------



## fabgirl (Oct 29, 2014)

Uh oh. SMH at you Glossybox...... I ordered the 3 Box. I just reread the 2014 reviews and realized how few product I liked. Yikes. Oh well, a women's shelter is about to get a pretty big box of nice stuff that's just not for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 29, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Uh oh. SMH at you Glossybox...... I ordered the 3 Box. I just reread the 2014 reviews and realized how few product I liked. Yikes. Oh well, a women's shelter is about to get a pretty big box of nice stuff that's just not for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well, glossybox samples a lot of stuff that sometimes one item is worth the value of the box! Hopefully you like at least a few of the items to recoup the $30 cost. And with product donations, you can write of the retail value of the product in your donation, for year in tax filing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 29, 2014)

So since the boxes have been shipped and we've been spoiled a bit of information, let's make wishes based on the info we know! (Assuming it's correct). So assuming all of us will get a September box, but there are boxes from December 2013--&gt;September 2014, what would be your dream boxes to receive? Which ones do you not want to receive?

For me--

Want: Jan, Mar, July
Don't want: Feb, June
Neutral: May (alredy have), Dec, Apr, Aug
 
I think Jan sold out, but they might've received a few with not delivered. Unlikely though. I feel like I'm pretty likely to receive June (ugh) and May, which I think is okay.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 30, 2014)

My box is about 3.5 hours away (at most 2 days transit) and estimated to arrive Tuesday!?! Is it traveling via snail carrier?


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 30, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> So since the boxes have been shipped and we've been spoiled a bit of information, let's make wishes based on the info we know! (Assuming it's correct). So assuming all of us will get a September box, but there are boxes from December 2013--&gt;September 2014, what would be your dream boxes to receive? Which ones do you not want to receive?
> 
> For me--
> 
> ...


Where did you hear the selection would be from so many months (so far it only seems like September)? 
Since this is my first box, I'm open to any month - but I would love to receive either February or April  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

However, since it's only one box, the odds are in September's favor.

If it was ANY past box, I would LOVE July 2013  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 30, 2014)

I started subscribing in May, so any box prior to that would be fantastic for me!  I think January had a beauty blender in it, so that would be awesome, and February had an Alex and Ani bracelet, so that would be fun one to get as well!  I ordered the 3 box bundle.  I already got 2 September boxes, so I really hope I don't get that one again!  Still no movement on mine.


----------



## Weebs (Oct 30, 2014)

I would love to get either Sept or March's box.  I was only able to grab the one box deal so if they really are offloading Sept with that one, I'll be happy.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 30, 2014)

Here's my info:

Date Time Description Location 10/29/2014 03:19 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 10/29/2014 03:16 PM Electronic Information Sent to USPS Fishers, IN 46037 10/29/2014 03:16 PM Electronic Information Received by USPS   10/29/2014 10:04 AM Arrived at Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 10/29/2014 01:31 AM Departing Newgistics Facility Hebron, KY 41048 10/28/2014 08:21 PM Inducted into Newgistics Network Hebron, KY 41048 
Considering Fishers' post office and my post office are separated by about 10 miles, I hope to get mine tomorrow.  Please please please!!!


----------



## MaryW86 (Oct 30, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Here's my info:
> 
> Date Time Description Location 10/29/2014 03:19 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 10/29/2014 03:16 PM Electronic Information Sent to USPS Fishers, IN 46037 10/29/2014 03:16 PM Electronic Information Received by USPS   10/29/2014 10:04 AM Arrived at Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037 10/29/2014 01:31 AM Departing Newgistics Facility Hebron, KY 41048 10/28/2014 08:21 PM Inducted into Newgistics Network Hebron, KY 41048
> Considering Fishers' post office and my post office are separated by about 10 miles, I hope to get mine tomorrow.  Please please please!!!



Yay!  Did you buy the 3 box combo?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes yes yes!!  

I wish I could just go grab them off the truck!

No updates for today, so hopefully it will update at my post office this evening.

Drooling here....  I want to know!


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Oct 30, 2014)

Somebody posted on My Subscription Addiction that they got July, August &amp; Sept. boxes. I was only able to get 1 box so I am pretty certain I am getting September. I'm a little bummed, because it will be a duplicate for me. Oh well, I guess that's the risk you take with a mystery box. I'll keep you posted, my box is on its way. Can't wait to hear what everyone gets.


----------



## MaryW86 (Oct 30, 2014)

I just read on MSA that some people that bought the 2 box bundle got 2 September boxes.  I liked the September box and will be disappointed if I get 2 of the same box when they stated that if you bought more than 1 you wold not get a duplicate.


----------



## greenmtx (Oct 30, 2014)

I ordered one box that arrived today.  It was September.  This is my first experience with glossybox and I'm happy with this box!  Always love a new Essie


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 30, 2014)

MaryW86 said:


> I just read on MSA that some people that bought the 2 box bundle got 2 September boxes.  I liked the September box and will be disappointed if I get 2 of the same box when they stated that if you bought more than 1 you wold not get a duplicate.


If that happens to me, I am definitely complaining to Glossybox because they explicitly stated that you would be guaranteed not to get duplicates if you ordered the 2-box/3-box deal. 

But as it is... I just want my boxes, lol. Still in the "pay" phase.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

For those that received multiple September boxes, has anything happened when you contacted Glossybox about it yet?

I bought 3 sets of 3, so needless to say I really just am not interested in ending up with 6+ September boxes. Yikes!


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 31, 2014)

My single box is out for delivery.  I am expecting the September box based on reports here on MUT.  I hope I get the colors I didn't receive the first time for the lip tar and polish. 

I am convincing myself that I am excited about the mascara (Benefit works well for me) and the Vichy (love the smell of this moisturizer).  But, I wish the box I was receiving was more of a throwback and not so recent.  But, I will survive. 

I am ready to get on with November.  I need to resub!


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 31, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> My single box is out for delivery. I am expecting the September box based on reports here on MUT. I hope I get the colors I didn't receive the first time for the lip tar and polish.
> 
> I am convincing myself that I am excited about the mascara (Benefit works well for me) and the Vichy (love the smell of this moisturizer). But, I wish the box I was receiving was more of a throwback and not so recent. But, I will survive.
> 
> I am ready to get on with November. I need to resub!


My box is coming today as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hoping for the pink Essie combo - but if I get the black tar it will be used tonight with my costume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 31, 2014)

I still don't have tracking.  I am hopeful that this means I am getting older boxes!  I really don't want any more September boxes, 2 was enough!  Can't wait to hear what everyone else gets!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 31, 2014)

I keep hoping mine will come today, but I doubt it.  The last thing that showed up in tracking was "departing Newgistics facility" in Atlanta yesterday at around 2PM.  Usually if I was going to get something today, I'd see a scan early in the AM at my post office.  As long as things get there before 9:30 or 10 AM, I usually get them that day.  Oh well, maybe tomorrow.  (It's kind of sad that I know this much about my post office's schedule.  I spend too much time stalking tracking for subs.)


----------



## MaryW86 (Oct 31, 2014)

I emailed Glossbox to express my concern of possibly getting duplicate mystery boxes and they responded and stated:

"Thanks for writing in!

If you receive the boxes and if they turn out to be the same boxes, please contact us so that we can make everything right.".


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 31, 2014)

My newgistics tracking hasn't moved since midday yesterday, but when I checked USPS with the tracking number, it says that it's arrived at the PO lists tomorrow as the delivery date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So if your box is close, plug it in the USPS tracker, and you might be able to see if you can get it today or tomorrow.


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 31, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> I still don't have tracking.  I am hopeful that this means I am getting older boxes!  I really don't want any more September boxes, 2 was enough!  Can't wait to hear what everyone else gets!


Still no tracking/shipping email for me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brittany13 (Oct 31, 2014)

No tracking here, but I'm on the west coast and I THINK( could be imagining it) that they said west coast takes longer to get. Maybe that's just shipping time though....


----------



## magsatron (Oct 31, 2014)

My box hit my post office 20 minutes ago, I'll have it in my hands tomorrow morning. I'm trying to lower expectations, if I'm "meh" &amp; it's amazing, what a bonus! If it's September, i don't know how i feel about the lip tars. I don't have an Essie polish. I gave away the Vichy i got when i tried glossybox last winter. I bought 4 tubes of Ulta mascara to add to my stash to hit platinum &amp; i'm getting mascara in my birchbox for November, but really, I'll try any black mascara I can get near my reddish mousy eyelashes. I KNOW I'll use the box itself, I use them for nail polishes because that's my heaviest collection &amp; they're sturdy boxes.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 31, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> My box is coming today as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hoping for the pink Essie combo - but if I get the black tar it will be used tonight with my costume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was surprised at how good the black dahlia looks!  Once you blend it, it's not that dark.  I have a hard time pulling off deep lip colors, but I can wear this one easily!

I received my three boxes -- July, August and Sept.  That makes box #5 of September.  No wonder they were giving those away to people who didn't get their Boscia.  Heck, I didn't even use the Boscia code and they still sent me an extra.

My variations --

July -  Aloe Source (meh), Glamglow (swimming in it), Skin Inc Brightening, Phillip B detangler and the MG Mojito

August -- Kryolan (yay!), Spa Ritual in Wilderness (at least it wasn't a dupe), Eyeko, Uberliss hydrating and Eslor

September -- Bulgari the blanc, OCC in Authentic, Essie Madison Ave-hue, Benefit (will never run out of), Vichy (yay!)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 31, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I was surprised at how good the black dahlia looks!  Once you blend it, it's not that dark.  I have a hard time pulling off deep lip colors, but I can wear this one easily!
> 
> I received my three boxes -- July, August and Sept.  That makes box #5 of September.  No wonder they were giving those away to people who didn't get their Boscia.  Heck, I didn't even use the Boscia code and they still sent me an extra.
> 
> ...


It's probably a vote of confidence in Black Dahlia's favour (and won't be useful tomorrow) but I'm  using it as fake blood right now! XD But it actually evens out nicely if you are very gentle with the application. I don't think I can rock Authentic (I'm too medium and cool toned) but I'm not sure I want a dupe.

If you're swimming in Glamglow, if you're joining in secret santa, i'm sure your santee would love to get one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 31, 2014)

I got the "she's pampered" Essie variety - never would usually buy red, so happy to try. The conditioner, Vichy, and mascara will be used. However, the lip tar looks horrible on ALL the female members of my family (who have varying skin tones) - was hoping for the other color - but that would probably look too orange.

For $15 I got my money worth ($49 in products I will use). However, this sub is not for me - luckily I could "test" it at a discount without making a long commitment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 31, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> It's probably a vote of confidence in Black Dahlia's favour (and won't be useful tomorrow) but I'm  using it as fake blood right now! XD But it actually evens out nicely if you are very gentle with the application. I don't think I can rock Authentic (I'm too medium and cool toned) but I'm not sure I want a dupe.
> 
> If you're swimming in Glamglow, if you're joining in secret santa, i'm sure your santee would love to get one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm pretty light to light/medium and very pinky cool.  Authentic washes out on me, but I like the nude look and texture of the OCC.

Oh I hope they do!!!  I can't wait to find out who I get!!  It's funny -- every time I get a notification that someone is following me on elfster I want to know who!!  It's too early for SS picks, right???  I have no idea how I'll stay under $25.  Must.  Find.  Coupons.  Or just go wild!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 31, 2014)

I got my box today and it was the September box. I was a little ddisappointed because I'm a new subscriber and I've only gotten the September and October boxes, but on the other hand I love the September box so I can't complain.


----------



## Heather Green (Oct 31, 2014)

I ordered a single box as well as the 2 box deal. I received 2 September boxes today. I assume my single and one of the two box deals. Both the Black Dahlia/red Essie Polish versions...same version I received in September as well.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 31, 2014)

I received the same colors in the September box as I received when I got it the first time.  @@SaraP, If you don't get Black dahlia, please let me know.  I will send you the one I got.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 31, 2014)

Heather Green said:


> I ordered a single box as well as the 2 box deal. I received 2 September boxes today. I assume my single and one of the two box deals. Both the Black Dahlia/red Essie Polish versions...same version I received in September as well.


I think they shipped them together if you ordered 2. If that's the case, you might want to call GB and tell them that you got 2 of the same box since someone else had mentioned getting 2 sept boxes as well


----------



## SaraP (Nov 1, 2014)

@@Kookymama Thank you!! Mut girls are the best! 

It seems like they have a ton of boxes from the last 3 months, guess they shouldn't of messed with the cancellation and gift boxes huh...


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 1, 2014)

Heather Green said:


> Both the Black Dahlia/red Essie Polish versions...same version I received in September as well.


My 3 box deal comes today.  I hope if I get September that this is the color variation I get, since I got the other colors in September.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 1, 2014)

Got my box today! I also received an extra fullsized Ciate polish in Kitten Heels in my July box, which I'm definitely not complaining about. It was just an unexpected surprise. My skin inc however, only seems like it's 80% full but it seems petty to complain about it since I got the extra ciate polish and the price was so reduced anyway.

For september, I received Madison Ave-hue; I have no preference between the two Essie polishes. I receive OCC Authentic which... I guess is better since no dupe. I'm still up in the air about keeping it or if i'm just going to play with it to see if I can blend it.

So yeah, was fun. 10/10 would play again.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 1, 2014)

My tracking *says* delivered.  But it was not.  Complaints have been fired off to Glossybox (via FB and e-mail) and the US Postal Service.  I am glad I did this through PayPal.  So I always have that if the box doesn't show up.

I might get it tomorrow.  There's Sunday package delivery in my area and they'll be here to drop off some cat food I ordered from Amazon (I have Prime).  It's entirely possible my mailman was lazy today.  The Saturday guy often is.  Of course, I know the Saturday guy also misdelivers packages because he's given me packages for other people before.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 1, 2014)

Spoke too soon.  The mailman delivered the package to my upstairs neighbors.  They just brought it by.  (I live in a 2-floor condo where all the front doors open to the outside.)

Got July, August, September.  Naturally September had the exact same color variations for the nail polish and lip tar that I already had.  The SpaRitual nailpolish was a color I didn't have, at least (I received the other brand that month with my regular box).  I do love that Philip B detangling spray, and the M+G mojito balm (I ran out of both of those awhile ago).  I think I now have my 3rd "They're Real" mascara mini.  My Skin Inc. serum seems not full, either.

Probably worth it for me even though pretty much everything is a duplicate.  May continue to try things like this once my year is up so I can still get some of the products without all the hassles associated with a subscription.


----------



## Weebs (Nov 1, 2014)

I ordered the one box deal but two September boxes arrived in the mail today.  They are 100% the same. While I'm not complaining, it's unfortunate that Glossybox still has many shipping issues like this.  Last time I got a box from Glossy, it was the Mother's Day box - which arrived over a week AFTER Mother's Day and then a 2nd box (that I didn't pay for) arrived another week or so later.  It was a sold out box, so how they managed to ship me another one is beyond me.  I can't complain.... I guess my luck is good since each time I've ordered from them I've received duplicates of my order.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 1, 2014)

Still in "pay" mode for my 2 boxes. UGH Glossybox c'mon.


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 2, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Still in "pay" mode for my 2 boxes. UGH Glossybox c'mon.


Maybe you'll get different months that they are still assembling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 2, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Still in "pay" mode for my 2 boxes. UGH Glossybox c'mon.


Same here! I sent an email just to see if I could get any info, so we will see. Hoping for different boxes!


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Nov 2, 2014)

Got my single box yesterday and same as everyone else it is September (dupe of the one I got previously) Essie She's Pampered and Black Dahlia. I do like this box, although I didn't really need another one. I will probably gift some of the dupes since Christmas is right around the corner. Did a pedicure last night with the Essie and I really like it!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

Purchased 3 sets of 3.

Regretfully, opened all three boxes before opening the Glossyboxes, so not sure exactly how they were distributed amongst my orders...But I received:

6 - September Boxes

3 - August Boxes

Let's see what customer service has to say.  :lol:


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Purchased 3 sets of 3.
> 
> Regretfully, opened all three boxes before opening the Glossyboxes, so not sure exactly how they were distributed amongst my orders...But I received:
> 
> ...


holy crap that is terrible...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> please keep us updated on what CS says XD


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> holy crap that is terrible...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> please keep us updated on what CS says XD


The really sad part is, I had actually contacted customer service to confirm the boxes would be different in the sets. And I even just politely mentioned I'd love them trying to include a variety of boxes for my different orders, and mentioned how I'd only joined a few months ago.

So, of course I end up with a ton of repeats of two out of three boxes that I've received. Yikes.

I really hope you ladies are having better luck! Has anyone that ordered a single box received something other than September?


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 3, 2014)

Glossybox and its terrible shipping timeline once again reminding me why I canceled in the first place.

Hi Iris,

Thanks for writing in!

The mystery boxes are still in the process of shipping. We are currently waiting for few of backordered items to arrive at our warehouse so that we can package the boxes and ship them out. We appreciate your patience as we are working our best to speed up the shipping process for all of our orders. Once your packages leave our warehouse, you will receive a shipping confirmation with tracking number inside.

Please let us know if you have any further questions.

Sincerely yours,
from GLOSSYBOX


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Purchased 3 sets of 3.
> 
> Regretfully, opened all three boxes before opening the Glossyboxes, so not sure exactly how they were distributed amongst my orders...But I received:
> 
> ...


 well as long as you can rearrange the items in them nicely, it sounds like you have all your holiday shopping done this year already!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liilak (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah... I hate Glossybox for this reason.  So glad the 3 box set was sold out when I got to it.


----------



## liilak (Nov 3, 2014)

It's seriously like they don't care at all about improving their CS, because it's been this way for over a year now.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 3, 2014)

liilak said:


> It's seriously like they don't care at all about improving their CS, because it's been this way for over a year now.


Their CS is the reason why I cancelled over a year ago. I'm now worried that I'm going to end up with duplicate boxes and have to deal with them again.... if my boxes ever get here. They left IN last Wed and must be making their way to me via Snail Express.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

@ If only! I just wish more friends/family members were into skincare and makeup. (Them being only a tiny bit interested to the point where they loved receiving it but had no idea what Glossybox was, would be ideal!) Haha

@@DragonChick Well, looks like you can expect at least one of them to be September. 

Here's hoping customer service eventually responds to the countless emails they have from people with the same issue. I wonder if anyone has heard back from them yet about receiving duplicates in their 2-3 box sets...Anyone?


----------



## Brittany13 (Nov 3, 2014)

Ugh , I just wish my freakin boxes would ship. At this point i would be happy to receive duplicates. I'm getting so impatient lol. When did we order these?it seems like forever ago.


----------



## sefkhet (Nov 3, 2014)

Just to add a data point, I got July, August, and September. I got the same variation of the September box that I'd received before and it's my least-favorite box so far. I really love July and August, though, so I'm happy overall.

@@cfisher, that's ridiculous. Can't wait to hear the CS explanation for this one.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

@@sefkhet A few people have mentioned to me that they received that same variation...July, August and September. It feels like they were just trying to make it sound like lots of old boxes were being thrown into the mix to get rid of recent months. 

I have a feeling it will be quite some time before customer service even acknowledges me. I know other people have contacted them with a similar issue, but I think they probably have a million complaints/issues to catch up on. I just hope it doesn't involve me shipping back tons of boxes, haha.


----------



## sefkhet (Nov 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@sefkhet A few people have mentioned to me that they received that same variation...July, August and September. It feels like they were just trying to make it sound like lots of old boxes were being thrown into the mix to get rid of recent months.
> 
> I have a feeling it will be quite some time before customer service even acknowledges me. I know other people have contacted them with a similar issue, but I think they probably have a million complaints/issues to catch up on. I just hope it doesn't involve me shipping back tons of boxes, haha.


Between this and Memebox screw-ups you could start your own store of incorrectly-shipped boxes. :lol:

I hope they don't make you ship all those back. What a pain!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Between this and Memebox screw-ups you could start your own store of incorrectly-shipped boxes. :lol:
> 
> I hope they don't make you ship all those back. What a pain!


Hahahah, I really could at this point. In an amusing twist, I even ended up with like a dozen free Archipelago candles this week from Zappos after receiving tons of broken ones, them replacing them with more broken ones, then giving me free ones (only 1 of which broke!) as well as a complete refund, and like 3 gift cards throughout the whole thing for the inconvenience. ...The whole reason I even bought so many is because I had tons of gift cards from my Zappos credit card that I haven't used in like 5 years. 

Considering I usually end up getting to keep extra stuff, I'm starting to wonder if I have the worst luck or the best. If only I had more available space.  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## Devin McWhite (Nov 4, 2014)

So my two boxes are still in Pay mode. Maybe this is a good thing. I thought it said they'd ship by the 6th so they've got 2 days to get it together.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 4, 2014)

FINALLY got a tracking number. Of course it only shows that it's in KY. XD


----------



## Devin McWhite (Nov 4, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> FINALLY got a tracking number. Of course it only shows that it's in KY. XD


Me too but I can't track mine. Did u also get 2 boxes? Just wondering. If there's any similarity. What shipping service does GB use? The number looks odd to me.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 4, 2014)

DevinMcWhite82 said:


> Me too but I can't track mine. Did u also get 2 boxes? Just wondering. If there's any similarity. What shipping service does GB use? The number looks odd to me.


Yup, I did get two boxes and I put my tracking number into the Newgistics tracking system.


----------



## babiegurl37 (Nov 4, 2014)

GB back to me. They are sending me out boxes older than June after I sent them av strongly worded email about those 3 for 30 crap!!! Stay tuned.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 4, 2014)

babiegurl37 said:


> GB back to me. They are sending me out boxes older than June after I sent them av strongly worded email about those 3 for 30 crap!!! Stay tuned.


What happened? Did you get 2 or 3 of the September boxes?


----------



## SaraP (Nov 4, 2014)

My 3 boxes came today and it was the July/Aug/Sept set. Not super exciting, but they sent 2 new polishes that I love, Kitten Heels and Wilderness.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, I complained to Glossybox on Saturday when my mystery throwback boxes didn't arrive (even though USPS said they did).  As I mentioned earlier in this thread, the mailman had delivered the package to my neighbors, who brought it down to me some time after I complained.

Anyway, heard back from them today offering to resend a "Mystery Throwback Box" (singular) to me.  I had ordered the 3 box deal so I found the singular interesting.  I replied and told them not to worry about it since the boxes eventually showed up.  Two observations, though:

(1) Not a terrible response time for customer service, especially from Glossybox.  And basically on point.  (I believe this was a response to an e-mail I sent, not any of my FB messages.)

(2) I thought they were out of the 3-box deal.  I wonder what they would have sent instead?  A single box?  Or 3 September boxes?  Or (God forbid) a men's box full of cologne (someone on MSA got a men's box as one of theirs)?

I also ratted out my mailman to the higher-ups.  He misdelivered the Glossybox stuff on Saturday.  Then on Monday, he shoved an Amazon package meant for me in my neighbors' mailbox.  Thankfully my neighbors are honest.  I also received no credit card offers, insurance offers, election flyers, or advertising circulars in my mailbox Monday or Tuesday.  I am not really missing that stuff, but now I don't know whether I was not supposed to get any or whether I got some and the mailman shoved it in someone else's box.  (I pay my bills online so at least I won't be missing anything important.)


----------



## liilak (Nov 5, 2014)

So.. basically Glossybox cannot be trusted to get anything right?!?


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 5, 2014)

I received July, August and September. I can see where someone could blindly grab the same boxes. The only way to differentiate them is by a teensy barcode stuck on the side of the outer box. I can see someone not scanning that or the wrong boxes ending up in the wrong stack or someone just being lazy. Or a combination of all of the above.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 5, 2014)

liilak said:


> So.. basically Glossybox cannot be trusted to get anything right?!?


Haha, well I am dropping them when my annual sub is up (early next year).  I haven't had TOO much trouble, personally, compared to what I've been through with a couple of other boxes (cough, cough, Julep) but have heard a lot of horror stories.  Probably no more mystery boxes unless they come along a minimum of 6 months after my last regular box, to avoid repeats.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 5, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Haha, well I am dropping them when my annual sub is up (early next year).  I haven't had TOO much trouble, personally, compared to what I've been through with a couple of other boxes (cough, cough, Julep) but have heard a lot of horror stories.  Probably no more mystery boxes unless they come along a minimum of 6 months after my last regular box, to avoid repeats.


I'm really happy with the mystery boxes I received. If they continue to do this in the future I might buy more then. It appeases my yearnings for Glossyboxes without the pain of the sub.


----------



## aniadania (Nov 5, 2014)

I have never had problems with Glossybox. I knew they ship in the end of the month so I never stressed that it is already next month and I still didn't receive my box. They always come in the first week of the next month so I just wait. The same with mystery boxes. The last day is 11/6 and I got my shipping link just yesterday. So it is fine. So many people can't wait at all, writing angry mails already 2 weeks ago. Why to stress so much? They send it before 11/6 just like they said they will do. I love Glossybox.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't think many people on here are angry about the shipping in a timely manner issue.

It is silly for people to flip out on Facebook about such things.

But Glossybox is a complete mess. I've been with them for only a few months, and I've had at least 3 issues with them. Legitimate issues, not "OMG I'm just sooo inpatient, give me my stuff already!" 

And I know most people have had bad experiences with them.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 5, 2014)

I love em and hate em...but mostly love. I really don't like the new policies for canceling and gift boxes  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Kdlane (Nov 5, 2014)

sarap said:


> I love em and hate em...but mostly love. I really don't like the new policies for canceling and gift boxes  &lt;_&lt;


Exactly, I am now at the place where I just need to do my surveys for the month of October to get more boxes.  And of course they didn't show up for me.  Emailed, called to no avail no answer. On fb they replied that the surveys went up on the 27th of October, they hope that helps me. Really!?!?!?!?!?! No it doesn't, that's why I emailed, called and fbooked you that I haven't received mine. This is the end for me and GB and they know it!!!!!!


----------



## Devin McWhite (Nov 6, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Yup, I did get two boxes and I put my tracking number into the Newgistics tracking system.


OHHHH ok great. I was trying it in USPS but Newgistics gave me more info. Thnk you for the info!


----------



## MaryW86 (Nov 7, 2014)

So I received the June and September box.  I liked the items in both and was happy with them.  Except, the nail polish in the June box was broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wrote them an email and am hoping they will send me a replacement.  Are they pretty good about replacing damaged items?


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 7, 2014)

I still don't have shipping on mine. I emailed last week, but no response. Hopefully, these boxes are worth the wait! I ordered the 3 pack.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 7, 2014)

@ Sorry I don't remember if you sub to gb, if you don;t and just picked up these 3 I think you'll be happy. These are dupe boxes for me, so not that great even if the deal was very good.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 7, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> I still don't have shipping on mine. I emailed last week, but no response. Hopefully, these boxes are worth the wait! I ordered the 3 pack.


Mine never shipped either - I got the 2 pack


----------



## Brittany13 (Nov 7, 2014)

I ordered the 2 pack on the day this was released. About a week or 2 later I ordered 1 box( have never gotten glossy box b4 so I'm hoping to get at least 1 September). So far the order of 1 box has shipped. Nothing on my original 2 box order for shipping.........


----------



## babiegurl37 (Nov 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> What happened? Did you get 2 or 3 of the September boxes?


I received July-September boxes. I have already received those and told them so. They are sending boxes older than June!


----------



## emmakey9 (Nov 9, 2014)

I, too, ordered the two box deal on 10/17 and it hasn't shipped.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

It took a couple of weeks to hear back from Glossybox, but I was pleased to hear that they were going to refund me $60 (for receiving 6 September boxes and 3 August ones, after purchasing 3 sets of 3 boxes).

While I would have liked older boxes...Getting a refund for all but three of the boxes, is good enough for me. Especially since I don't have to deal with returning anything.


----------



## mvangundy (Nov 10, 2014)

Queennie said:


> found on http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/10/new-glossybox-promo-free-alexi-ani-bracelet.html
> 
> COUPON ALEART!
> 
> ...


Anyone else take advantage of this promo?  I am super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 10, 2014)

My boxes are finally in the pack stage! Hoping they have gotten rid of all the September boxes by now! Lol


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 10, 2014)

Received a September and June box today. Would have rather received a July box. XD


----------



## BrierReviewer (Nov 15, 2014)

I bought the 2 box combo and haven't heard anything yet!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 15, 2014)

Time to cancel unless you want your sub to bill for December!

I just cancelled b/c I'm waiting for a 3 mo promo and didn't want my last 3 mo sub to bill at full price.

I love you GB, I just don't love you at $21 a month.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 15, 2014)

BrierReviewer said:


> I bought the 2 box combo and haven't heard anything yet!


You should have heard by now!!! What the H Glossy?!?!?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 15, 2014)

sarap said:


> You should have heard by now!!! What the H Glossy?!?!?


I only heard because I asked. But mine hasn't shipped yet.  Though they said it was supposed to ship (unless I chose to get a refund).


----------



## Luc (Nov 15, 2014)

Soooo I got the 3 for 30 deal I ordered a freaking month ago and they only sent me TWO boxes  :angry:  . I already emailed, I hope a get a response because there was no invoice in the package and they minus well could say that I'm making it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I did offer to send pictures, I hope it goes well. I got July and August, btw. Maybe I should state that so they don't send me a repeat replacement. IF they send it, that is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 21, 2014)

I think I have heard a few people get subs via Rue La La. Any issues? I don't want the November box so, would like to purchase this deal and wait for December. Probably another 3 month sub. Anyone going for this?

Here are the options:

1 Month Subscription for $15 (Regularly $21)

3 Month Subscription for $45 (Regularly $60)

6 Month Subscription for $89 (Regularly $115)


----------



## aniadania (Nov 21, 2014)

I am thinking about it. But wonder if they will have even better deals on Black Friday or Cyber Monday. maybe living social or Groupon...


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 22, 2014)

I finally got my 3 mystery boxes today!  I got April, July and September.  I am actually really happy with this assortment.  April was before I subscribed, so all new product which I am super excited about!  July I had already received, but the skin inc is a different one than I had received and I never got the Aloe Source product that was in that box, so that is awesome, too.  September, well this was my 3rd September box since I had already gotten two, but at least they are all products I can use or gift.  I am very happy overall, so I guess it was worth the very long wait and no responses to 3 different emails asking when it would ship.


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 22, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> I finally got my 3 mystery boxes today! I got April, July and September. I am actually really happy with this assortment. April was before I subscribed, so all new product which I am super excited about! July I had already received, but the skin inc is a different one than I had received and I never got the Aloe Source product that was in that box, so that is awesome, too. September, well this was my 3rd September box since I had already gotten two, but at least they are all products I can use or gift. I am very happy overall, so I guess it was worth the very long wait and no responses to 3 different emails asking when it would ship.


I would have loved the April box - nice to see someone got a month besides June - September  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dash4 (Dec 28, 2014)

I got an email  for a new promo code..

20% off for Glossybox subscription -- code: *GLOSSY2014*

I un-subbed in December but I am going to re-sub for 6 months


----------

